# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Услуги >  Деньги в долг

## kamedy

Деньги в долг по самым лучшим условиям! До 5 000 000! +375-29-860-90-40

----------


## JAHolper

Отдавать не обязательно?

----------


## kamedy

> Отдавать не обязательно?


очень смешно)если интересует,пожалуйста,номе  р указан)

----------

